# Filter > Verblassen ???



## LordXtra (4. Juli 2001)

Hi zusammen,
wo finde ich das?
Meinetwegen wenn ich jetzt nen Kanal erstellt habe und da Add Noise gemacht hab, wollte ich Add Noise zu 50% Verblassen. DA gibts doch nen Filter für, den hab ich sogar schonmal gesehen, allerdings taucht er nur dann auf wenn ich ihn nicht brauche.


----------



## -H- (4. Juli 2001)

hi,
sobald du einen Filter angewendet hast erscheint bei "Filter" als zweiter Punkt (keine Ahnung wie der auf englisch heißt) "filter verblassen". Das geht immer nur mit dem zuletzt verwendeten Filter.

h


----------



## stef@n (22. September 2003)

*verblassen, ich finde es einfach nicht, bitte um hilfe*

Hoi zusammen,
ich versuche soeben dieses Totorial zu machen. 
Bei schritt 2 heißt es dann:


> Im Menü auf Filter klicken und dort auf Verblassen: Störungen hinzufügen = 50 %.


aber wen ich den filter angewendethabe, habe ich im Menü > Filter diesen Befehl nicht. Ich nutze PS7, kan mir jemand sagen was ic da evtl falsch gemacht habe?
anbei ein screenshot.
Ich hoff eihr könnt mir helfen.
mfg Stef@n


----------



## Mythos007 (22. September 2003)

Hallo stefan,

Drück mal "umschalt+strg+f" 

in diesem Sinne bis dann dann Mythos


----------



## stef@n (22. September 2003)

*es klappt*

hoi Mythos007,
es klappt DANKEE ich hab etz über 2 stunden gesucht 
kann es sein, das es bei PS7 das nicht mehr gibt, als klickbaren menuepunkt?
egal es  jetzt endlich *freu*
vielen dank nochmal!
Grüße, Stef@n


----------



## BSE Royal (23. September 2003)

Hi Stef@n!

Das gibts auch in Photoshop 7 noch- allerdings nicht mehr im Filter-Menü.
Das ist nun in das Bearbeiten-Menü übergewandert! 
Siehe Anhang!

Lieber Gruß, BSE!


----------

